# How To Build The Cross Efficiently



## Smiles (Feb 8, 2017)

Please subscribe on YouTube so I don't have to post here haha 
youtube.com/JPerm

I make lots of tutorials and videos on improvement, and if you like my stuff then you can comment on the videos with video requests. Thanks for watching!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 9, 2017)

Awesome video! What is the name of your you tube channel?


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 9, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Awesome video! What is the name of your you tube channel?


J Perm


----------



## Smiles (Feb 10, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> J Perm



Yeah J perm. Its under my username. I didn't realize how hard it was to find the channel on mobile, so I'll just put the link in the post.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 10, 2017)

Smiles said:


> Yeah J perm. Its under my username. I didn't realize how hard it was to find the channel on mobile, so I'll just put the link in the post.



I subbed after your lookahead video. I really love your teaching style, the pace of your videos is perfect, and they're very well structured. Good subject matter too, some excellent and seemingly obvious points that nobody has made before, made in a no-nonsense way. Just about the right length too, you don't spend 20 minutes saying nothing very much!!

Just a shame you're left-handed, as my left hand sucks, so most of your algs are no good for me! [emoji6] 

Keep up the good work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiles (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks so much!

Btw you can just mirror my algs. Also, I try to present all my algs in a right handed way since I dont want my leftyness to affect others LOL

http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html

If I ever do an alg lefty and you want to do it righty, you can just enter the alg in there and it'll translate it however you want. I use it a lot since I'm lefty haha. But the F/B mirroring is also useful to try out the y2 angle of the same alg.


----------

